# Idea for a Rating System



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

(note: Delete this if it's like majorly disrupting the sub-forum!!)

Right... I dunno if anyone will agree, but i think we should have a rating system ) To really put Opinions across, not only in a verbal form, with ideas for help, But also in a measurable form, so it'd be easy to suss out what someones real opinion of something is.

What i Propose is a 3 Section rating;

*5/5 for Quality of Ideas*; This is if the list looks original, fluffy or if the list appears to "flow" with itself (if that makes sense)

For example: 5/5

Kharn the betrayer 
24 Khorne Berserkers
Defiler
Defiler
Defiler
Greater Daemon (Blood Thirster)

(_Now this may not be the BEST example, But being a Khorne man, It has to be Khorne _)

As you can see, All the units look as though they would work together, they're quite fluffy, and it looks like it's quite Interesting to play (I.e 3 Defilers and a Greater Daemon)

10/10 For 'Work-a-bility'; This would be the Important one, Rating this fairly and honestly would give a player the main idea of whether the army would actually work! :

Does the list look like it would actually work in a match up, or is it just a nice idea that wouldn't really work to your plan on the board, is it all abit dependant on 1 unit.

(not experienced myself enough to actually come up with a list that is Perfect , But you know what i mean)

And finally 

5/5 For Adaptability:

Would this army be able to take on a number of different types of armies, Close-Combat, shooty, mixed, all out assault ('nids) All out shooty (tau) ect

Dismiss this if you feel, but i think it'd really help improve feedback!!  

Thoughts -


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, giving people "grades" doesnt help them much, and isnt very informative to the OP.

Better off giving a reply in the form of advise (be it in the list itself or else tactical), as it is far easier for the OP to take on board and adjust their list or tactics.
A number tells them nothing besides "looks good" or "looks shit".


----------

